# Pics of my favorite color...



## srpwildrose (Jan 2, 2011)

I have 4....pictured in all their fuzzy winter coats....






Reflections Mister President CBY






Gordons Summer Breeze






Indian Peaks Luxury Tax






Crosswinds Nick o Tyme






Lets see yours....


----------



## jleonard (Jan 2, 2011)

That is my favorite color too! I tried breeding my black pinto pony to a perlino pinto stallion in hopes of a buckskin pinto but she didn't take. Someday I hope to own one!

Your guys are very cute is their fuzzy's, and how lucky to have FOUR of them!


----------



## chandab (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a silver buckskin: he's actually a smokey silver brown (cream on seal brown plus silver).


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Jan 2, 2011)

Love the pics! Thanks for sharing


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 2, 2011)

We got our buckskin pinto by purchasing a bay pinto mare (daughter of CC Call Me Sir) bred to Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, a perlino stallion who is homozygous for black, agouti, and cream. So we were pretty much guaranteed a buckskin and we lucked out with a buckskin pinto FILLY. This seems to be the only recent photo of her, taken by my vet on one of his MANY visits this fall. She is a minimal pinto, OTM Alpenglow on Snow.


----------



## Relic (Jan 2, 2011)

We have 3 mares Moniet and Kitty are pinto and Lexy is a solid


----------



## REO (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm expecting one!





I lightened the pic but this is my very black, blue eyed Nort daughter who is in foal to Ten Ls Spirits Afterglow, a perlino stallion who is homozygous for black, agouti, and cream. So she'll have a buckskin and maybe be a pinto like her!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 2, 2011)

We have a few buckskin pintos and should have more by the end of this summer!

Arions Destinys Magic Trick, a little faded from clipping in this picture, normally is colored more like his half sister pictured below. We are expecting 7 foals from him this year.






Arions Maple Hollows Destiny possibly bred to COH Echo Express pictured below






Maple Hollows Magical Melody sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick (above)






And COH Echo Express who is solid buckskin but is bred to two pintaloosas and Arions Maple Hollows Destiny (above) for some hopefully buckskin colored foals!






Maple Hollows Perfect Echo sired by COH Echo Express (above) and hopefully in foal to our 28.5" black pinto stallion for a 2011 foal


----------



## BM Miniatures (Jan 3, 2011)

chandab said:


> I have a silver buckskin: he's actually a smokey silver brown (cream on seal brown plus silver).


Wow, finally one the same colour as my mare. She has been tested Silver + Cream, homozygous for black, i bet she would be seal brown instead of bay...as she is not like any silver buckskin I have seen before...











and her daughter who we suspect is minimal pinto(DNA'ing soon) and she too could very well be Cream on Seal brown too, she has clipped out a very coffee colour, now is like mud chocolate.


----------



## chandab (Jan 3, 2011)

BM Miniatures said:


> Wow, finally one the same colour as my mare. She has been tested Silver + Cream, homozygous for black, i bet she would be seal brown instead of bay...as she is not like any silver buckskin I have seen before...


Very pretty girl. I only tested my boy for agouti and cream, as everyone I talked to said he couldn't be silver buckskin (they figured silver something, just not silver buckskin, til the positive agouti test came back); I didn't send to the lab that tests for which form of agouti, but based on his color and test results, its now assumed he is Silver smokey brown (silver brownskin).


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 3, 2011)

Believe it or not I don't have one buckskin pinto here right now!

I do have several solid buckskins.

But bump this back up around April cause I WILL have some then!


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 3, 2011)

I think this will have to be bumped back up this spring/summer - I count 3 of the 11 people posting so far all have, or will have, buckskin pintos sired by Creta Hills "Spirit". I can't wait to see our Taffy's half siblings!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jan 4, 2011)

Yup! I have at least 9 Spirit babies coming this year. And Robin has 2 mares in foal to him!


----------



## REO (Jan 4, 2011)

Here is my other mare that I think is bred to Spirit! She's also a Nort daughter, a sister to the 1st mare I posted! She carries Splash and who knows what kind of buckskin she'll have!

I *love* this girl!


----------



## Getitia (Jan 4, 2011)

Buckskin Pinto is one of my most favorite colors as well


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a couple buckskins and love them all, as far as buckskins go, this is my pride and joy, and one of last years New Year's resolutions, LOL (to purchase a A/R Burckeroo son). He has been bred to two of my overo mares for late summer foals, I am praying for healthy foals, but the thought of overo babies makes my heart jump a little


----------



## srpwildrose (Jan 4, 2011)

Carolyn R said:


> I have a couple buckskins and love them all, as far as buckskins go, this is my pride and joy, and one of last years New Year's resolutions, LOL (to purchase a A/R Burckeroo son). He has been bred to two of my overo mares for late summer foals, I am praying for healthy foals, but the thought of overo babies makes my heart jump a little


He is "totally" handsome. What an awesome New Years Resolution!


----------



## Carolyn R (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks





This years resolutions are not as exciting, stall mats in the rest of the stalls, stain barn, fence in lower front yard as another turnout, pretty hum-drum type of stuff.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 4, 2011)

Relic said:


> We have 3 mares Moniet and Kitty are pinto and Lexy is a solid


All are beautiful, but I especially like all three of your mares, Relic


----------

